# Aluminum "Duralium" Trike



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is a Montgomery Wards aluminum trike. There is one on Ebay right now badged as a Silver Star.  Any insight into the age would be welcome, I have managed to estimate that it was built sometime between 1935 and 1975 (maybeD


----------



## PalmSprings (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like my "star" bikes.  see my post 9-23-10
Well the one I have thats complete is a "SilverStar"
The other one just had Star


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, that takes two years off of my original guess  =)
Your trike is just like ours. There was another one that showed up here about a year ago I think although I cannot remember what the badge on it said.
1972 is the year I was born, you have been hauling that thing around for a while! If it was at a swap meet in '72 I am starting to think that they may have been made prewar.It seems like a lot of work and an unusual choice of material to be post war.  Does anyone know when Wards used the logo on the headbadge?


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2010)

I have seen similiar badges on 50s middleweight bikes. Not sure of trike age. IMO 1950s


----------



## PalmSprings (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine was far from new in 72. The sellers said during the ww2 timeframe( steel was deverted  for the war effort,so alternatives were used). But you cant always believe  "sellers",now can you?
I looked at my badge and it says Silver Star. I bought another and from memory it just said " star",but them can you believe an old man?


----------

